# ATC2000 competition



## Maz (20 Nov 2007)

Not really anything to do with the CC website per se, but I tried entering the ATC2000 competition with ShinyShack.com...when you press the 'continue' button, the name/address fields just go blank and there's no confirmation of competition entry...I wonder if there are any entrants??!

Maybe worth letting Dave S know if he contacts again.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (20 Nov 2007)

Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Nov 2007)

Me too. Oh well, it'll be a nice surprise when I win....haha


----------

